# Spinning- Any one spin Bison/ Buffalo



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just purchased some unwashed not processed and wondering if it is ok by itself or should I mix with something else..


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I did. I spun it kind if tight and used it to make socks. They came out beautiful. I reinforced the heel and toe with wooly nylon in black, it didn't show against the dark brown. They're over five years old. Regular wash lay flat to dry. Hope my experience helps! I posted pics once and can't find now......


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

What a great opportunity for you.Enjoy.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I just purchased some unwashed not processed and wondering if it is ok by itself or should I mix with something else..


That sounds interesting. Can you post a pic? Does it have a staple length and do you card it?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I receive it on the 8th not really sure what it is going to look like till I get it. It is from a person on FB and etsy so I will be able to work with it. I will take a photo when it gets here.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I receive it on the 8th not really sure what it is going to look like till I get it. It is from a person on FB and etsy so I will be able to work with it. I will take a photo when it gets here.


This is the lady I bought from.
Chinook Winds Bison Yarn and Fiber


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> This is the lady I bought from.
> Chinook Winds Bison Yarn and Fiber


You got a great price. The Woolery has it for $39 an ounce, unless I read it wrong.....$299 a lb. I read is very soft. I didn't know bison had anything To spin. What fun you will have.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I just purchased some unwashed not processed and wondering if it is ok by itself or should I mix with something else..


I'll be spinning some, sooner or later. I bought a pound of unprocessed bison fiber clumps a while back. Washed it a few weeks ago, but still need to pick out the guard hairs. Don't have the slightest idea of how much of the downy fluff I'll get. Thinking about blending it with some of the natural dark brown Old Norwegian roving I have.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> I'll be spinning some, sooner or later. I bought a pound of unprocessed bison fiber clumps a while back. Washed it a few weeks ago, but still need to pick out the guard hairs. Don't have the slightest idea of how much of the downy fluff I'll get. Thinking about blending it with some of the natural dark brown Old Norwegian roving I have.


Did you purchase from Chonook?


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> You got a great price. The Woolery has it for $39 an ounce, unless I read it wrong.....$299 a lb. I read is very soft. I didn't know bison had anything To spin. What fun you will have.


Bison and Yak are related and have a very soft and warm undercoat. It ids 'hair' as opposed to 'fleece' and as such has less fibre 'memory' than fleece, so has less bounce.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Would love to see it spun up.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Did you purchase from Chonook?


An esty store, Wyoming Alpaca, it was $10 for one pound raw bison fiber. Oh boy was it dirty!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This lady is on etsy to but I bought from FB.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

You may need to remove some guard hair from this, once you wash it. Like alpaca, just lay some on the surface of the water with a little wool wash and let the dirt fall out (yes, it can be very dirty). Spin it with a lot of twist--it's short and slippery. I use a small Turkish spindle or one of my Bosworth minis or a charkha. Nice stuff, though.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It came yesterday and oh my god so soft was reading up on how to get it ready to spin. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> It came yesterday and oh my god so soft was reading up on how to get it ready to spin. This is gonna be fun.


let us know how it goes...how about a picture of how it looks now?????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> It came yesterday and oh my god so soft was reading up on how to get it ready to spin. This is gonna be fun.


It sure is gonna be fun......enjoy!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh so soft. Now I can pull some gaurd hairs they say it can be spun for rope. I bought three pounds so 2 of those bags. Will wash it this weekend. I also took the summer off can't wait for some real spinning, weaving and quilting.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Ok, ok, I ordered some too on Tuesday, you guys are bad for me, but great for my fiber stash. I hope it arrives tomorrow so I can sort and wash some this weekend. Sigh.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Ok, ok, I ordered some too on Tuesday, you guys are bad for me, but great for my fiber stash. I hope it arrives tomorrow so I can sort and wash some this weekend. Sigh.


Welcome to the Order of the Buffalo Fiber Spinners, or something like that. ????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

To funny.


----------

